# Venomous Villains en México



## Hypathya (Jun 19, 2010)

Chicas hace unas horas hable con mi pajarito... ¡Esta cole llega en Octubre y completísima!

Estoy de lo más emocionada!!


----------



## lady joce (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Chicas hace unas horas hable con mi pajarito... ¡Esta cole llega en Octubre y completísima!

Estoy de lo más emocionada!! 






























_

 
así es!!! lástima lo del packing, que está de lo más simple, pero bueno, a lo mejor ya en vivo no se ve tan mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




las fotos:http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr....eIh/Uo6KzbU%3D

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...3_742214_n.jpg

besos!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 19, 2010)

A mí si me gustó el empaque!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quizá pudieron haber hecho algo mejor, pero está hermoso.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 10, 2010)

Para esta colección voy a tener de compañía en la locura a mi tía, ella es fanática de disney y pudo augurar que vamos a llevarnos un montón de cosas de esta colección, jajajaja.
El empaque si me defraudo hubiera podido ser con glitter como el de Hello Kitty para que se viera más llamativo, no?
Y que hubieran hecho unos sets de sombras como HK hubiera estado increíble pero bueno


----------



## ZARA (Jul 12, 2010)

Espero ver más fotos de esta colección, y también creo q hubiera sido mejor hacer paletas de sombras, empecemos a ahorrar chicas xq la temporada otoño invierno viene fuerte


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 22, 2010)

¡Me hubieran encantado paletas de sombras! Aunque creo que con lo que hay, es suficiente para irme a quiebra!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2010)

Temptalia ya tiene su review de los productos de esta colección. 
MAC Venomous Villains: Overall, Round-up, & Recommendations
Qué les parece y más importante qué van a querer?


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 16, 2010)

¡toooooooooodo!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2010)

Pues yo creo que me está dando algún tipo de enfermedad porque mi lista no es tan grande como esperaba. Jaja!
Yo voy a querer:
Push the Edge, es increíble que se me haya escapado cuando salió la primera vez en el empaque grande. Lo bueno es que al fin voy a tenerlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vile Violet e/s
Strange Potion l/g 
Bite of an apple blush
Bad Fairy y Formidable! esmaltes
Resort Life lipgelee
Si My Dark Magic MES no se parece demasiado a Young Punk entonces también va a mi lista
Hot House l/g también podría irse a la lista pero hasta no verlo y probarlo no puedo decidir.


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 17, 2010)

Yo aún no me atrevo a hacer lista!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 17, 2010)

Tengo miedo y tu cartera ha de estar aterrada!!! Jajajaja!


----------



## Purple (Aug 17, 2010)

Aqui les va mi lista y espero respetarla, por lo menos NO comprar mas de lo que hay en ella, ya si compro menos, haré fiesta!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



French Quarter GPS.
My Dark Magic MES.
Briar Rose Beauty powder.
las 3 pinturas de uñas.
Strange Potion l/g.
Sinister l/s.
Bite of an Apple blush.
Her Alter Image e/s.
Vainglorious e/s.
Darkly my dear blush.
Sweet joy e/s.
De-Vil e/s.
Y eso que no me encantó la colección!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A ver como quedo despues de Fabulous Felines, que ahi si creo que voy a quedar en números rojos


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 17, 2010)

Los esmaltes me tienen tan emocionada!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 17, 2010)

Están increíbles, yo también muero por los esmaltes. Ahora ando en racha de comprar esmaltes aunque es frustrante que no encuentre las marcas que se me antojan aquí o que las que hay en Sally no traigan las colecciones más nuevas, buh!


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 18, 2010)

^Preciosa, en Probell sí llegan las colecciones de China Glaze!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola! Ya checaron la info que tiene Paty en su blog, ya con eso ya me animé un poquito después de que FF no ha llamado casi nada mi atención, ya estoy empezando a hacer mi lista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracia Paty!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 7, 2010)

Sí ya lo ví!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué cosa no pondré en mi lista?


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 7, 2010)

Pues ya! a hacer cita para el 16 de octubre para que nos dejen guapísimas con esta colección, jijiji!!  Parque Delta, Tel 54404404. Yo ya hice cita para las 11am!! en cuanto abran, no vaya a ser que se acaben cosas, jijiji.

Aunque creo que lo que más se me antojan son los esmaltes, de verdad.... aghhh... me urrrrrge sacarme el Melate!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 8, 2010)

Los esmaltes están para morir!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Las sombras minerales a la Style Black... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










NO me puedo quedar sin GPSs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quiero un backup de Slick Black!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y Los cool mystic powders me tienen más que intrigada!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yo ya hice cita también!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11 am. Ahora, Paty explícame una cosa: ¿Hay evento o sólo son makeovers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿En Delta saldrá primero? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿Nos aplicarán descuento? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
Bianca*, ¿vienes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dí que sí!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola preciosas! A ver no alimenten mi envidia de reina malvada con sus citas, así q confiesen de una vez, ¿cuándo llegará  a Qro.? Ya estoy haciendo mi lista y creo q quiero muchas cosas, se los agradeceré.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 8, 2010)

Unetenos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Déjame averiguar


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 11, 2010)

Pues que hoy nos enteramos Eugenia y yo que no habrá descuento Pro para esta colección... lo cual me agüita muchísimo!!!  mi lista se reducirá considerablemente... I'm heart broken


----------



## ZARA (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupholism* 

 
_Pues que hoy nos enteramos Eugenia y yo que no habrá descuento Pro para esta colección... lo cual me agüita muchísimo!!! mi lista se reducirá considerablemente... I'm heart broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
¡Q lástima q no apliquen el descuento, si son sus mejores clientas! Yo no tengo procard, pues no soy una profesional como ustedes (he visto tus makeovers en tu blog y las útlimas 2 novias te quedáron increíbles te envidio tus habilidades), pero me da coraje q no les respeten su descuento chicas! Paty enseñanos tu nuevo corte de pelo q comentó Eugenia.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 11, 2010)

^ Para ver el nuevo corte de Paty tienes que venir al evento de VV el 16 de Octubre!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sí, MAC debería tener un programa de lealtad!! No sólo los artistas merecen trato especial... MAC tiene muchos seguidores muy leales. Estoy segura de que si sumamos lo he todas nosotras nos hemos gastado, podríamos pagar la deuda de algún país!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fin, mi lista también se verá seriamente afectada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... quizá tendremos que montar guardia en el CCO y cruzar los dedos para que algo llegue ahí!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 13, 2010)

Pues parece que nuestra Bianca adorada sí viene!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ana, ahora tú tienes que venir!! NO puedes faltar!!


----------



## bgajon (Sep 13, 2010)

Siento mucho haberme desparecido pero con inicio de ciclo escolar y lanzarme para llevar el comité de 6º para la fiesta y viaje generacional de mi hija he tenido chorro mil cosas que hacer.

Pero claro que por supuesto que no me pierdo el ir no sólo al evento sino que a conocerlas al fin mi querida Eugenia y Paty. Nos vemos el sábado 16 a las 11.
El descuento no aplica por ser empaque especial lo cual entiendo por costos de producción, pero de todas maneras apesta no poder ahorrarse un poquitín. Yo me siento tranquila que me he medido en mis compras últimamente y voy a poder comprar lo que quiero sin problemas (pero me late que ya ahí voy a querer TODO, jajaja) 
Ana anímate y así podremos subir fotos de las chicas de Specktra división México, jajaja.
Besos a todas y recuerden ahorrar todo lo que puedan para esta colección.


----------



## Purple (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Pues parece que nuestra Bianca adorada sí viene!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ana, ahora tú tienes que venir!! NO puedes faltar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
imaginate que padre!! ahi hacemos el specktra party!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Me encantaría!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Siento mucho haberme desparecido pero con inicio de ciclo escolar y lanzarme para llevar el comité de 6º para la fiesta y viaje generacional de mi hija he tenido chorro mil cosas que hacer.

Pero claro que por supuesto que no me pierdo el ir no sólo al evento sino que a conocerlas al fin mi querida Eugenia y Paty. Nos vemos el sábado 16 a las 11.
El descuento no aplica por ser empaque especial lo cual entiendo por costos de producción, pero de todas maneras apesta no poder ahorrarse un poquitín. Yo me siento tranquila que me he medido en mis compras últimamente y voy a poder comprar lo que quiero sin problemas (pero me late que ya ahí voy a querer TODO, jajaja) 
Ana anímate y así podremos subir fotos de las chicas de Specktra división México, jajaja.
Besos a todas y recuerden ahorrar todo lo que puedan para esta colección._

 
ya seee! estaría padrísimo que pudiera ir!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, la veo difícil, sobre todo por el trabajo, pero de verdad que si me gustaría muuucho conocerlas!!
Y de verdad que si me tengo que poner a ahorrar, porque estoy sobrepasando mis límites en cuanto a presupuesto para maquillajes, así que me apretaré el cinturón para poder gastar agusto en VV.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Siento mucho haberme desparecido pero con inicio de ciclo escolar y lanzarme para llevar el comité de 6º para la fiesta y viaje generacional de mi hija he tenido chorro mil cosas que hacer.

Pero claro que por supuesto que no me pierdo el ir no sólo al evento sino que a conocerlas al fin mi querida Eugenia y Paty. Nos vemos el sábado 16 a las 11.
El descuento no aplica por ser empaque especial lo cual entiendo por costos de producción, pero de todas maneras apesta no poder ahorrarse un poquitín. Yo me siento tranquila que me he medido en mis compras últimamente y voy a poder comprar lo que quiero sin problemas (pero me late que ya ahí voy a querer TODO, jajaja) 
Ana anímate y así podremos subir fotos de las chicas de Specktra división México, jajaja.
Besos a todas y recuerden ahorrar todo lo que puedan para esta colección._

 
Lo bueno es que ya pasate a visitarnos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















¡Qué emoción que sí vengas! Nos la vamos a pasar súper!! 

Una Specktra Party división México sería fantástica!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_ya seee! estaría padrísimo que pudiera ir!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, la veo difícil, sobre todo por el trabajo, pero de verdad que si me gustaría muuucho conocerlas!!
Y de verdad que si me tengo que poner a ahorrar, porque estoy sobrepasando mis límites en cuanto a presupuesto para maquillajes, así que me apretaré el cinturón para poder gastar agusto en VV._

 








 Ni manera, un día será!! Estoy segura!!


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 14, 2010)

Ash! yo me vengo a desahogar con uds... me pidieron de MAC México bajar la info de Venomous Villains hasta octubre, chale!!!!!! La neta no entiendo por qué, pero bueno, como ellos me proporcionaron la info, pues están en todo su derecho. Para la próxima, mejor me la fusilo de temptalia, jajajaja!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

^ ¿Qué onda? 

Me encanta la mercadotecnia mexicana: Promocionemos los productos que llegan en Octubre en las revistas que salen a mediados de Octubre!!

No sabes cómo odio ver a algo en una revista sólo para ir al counter correspondiente y que me digan que llegó el mes pasado y encima 2-3 piezas que ya se agotaron!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^Que mala onda, que pretenden con esto??


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 15, 2010)

Se pasan!!! neto no entiendo sus estrategias... o sea, worldwide ya filtraron Tartan, y acá no quieren ni que haya info de Venomous Villains...?? tsss!! desde hace cuánto lanzaron el teaser en la página oficial? hace MEEESEEEES....  ash!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 15, 2010)

^ Como si las adictas y consumidoras de corazón no pudieramos ver la información en las páginas web del resto del planeta!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué parte de "esta es una marca de culto" no entienden?


----------



## makeupholism (Sep 20, 2010)

Oigan, y ya que nos vamos a juntar varias en Delta el 16 oct para el lanzamiento de esa colección, ¿no estaría chido juntarnos desde temprano a desayunar y echar un rato el chal? Onda vernos a las 9:00? en Delta hay varias opciones, desde el Apple Bee's hasta el siempre confiable Sanborn's... si les late, pues organicémonos!  Besos!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 20, 2010)

^ Fantástico!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qué conste que para mí esas son horas que pertenecen a la madrugada, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... pero con el gusto de verlas, ahí me tienen!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 21, 2010)

Chicas q envidia q se van a juntar! (xq no las envidio de vivir en el DF no me agrada ir) aunq suene a provinciana verdad? pero me da mucho gusto q se vayan a reunir y espero nos hagan su reseña de todo lo de VV para las q tardamos siempre entre 1 semana ó 2 para q nos llegue, prueben todooooo por favor y pónganse más bellas (x fuera xq de corazón ya lo son)


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 21, 2010)

^Qué no te lo cuenten!! Ven!!


----------



## ZARA (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^Qué no te lo cuenten!! Ven!!_

 
Gracias x la invitación, pero tengo la convivencia de la escuela de mi hijo, además es el cumple de mi maridín así q estaré un poco ocupada en esos menesteres, así q aprovechen a probar todo lo q llegue y me avisan q compraron si?


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 21, 2010)

^


----------



## bgajon (Sep 23, 2010)

Me late mucho lo del desayuno. En dónde por fin nos vemos?
Zara que pena que no puedas venir pero ya habrá otro evento y tenemos que ponernos todas de acuerdo para hacer posible la reunión de specktra división México.
Besos a todas


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 24, 2010)

Pues ya estamos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ustedes propongan el lugar porque yo nunca he estado en Delta!!


----------



## Purple (Sep 24, 2010)

que envidia me dan!! no solo por ir al evento de VV si no por el relajo de reunirse


----------



## bgajon (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo voy a Delta literalmente a MAC y TOUS y nada más. Claro que me gustaría poder ir a TOUS con la frecuencia a la que voy a MAC, jajajaja


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 1, 2010)

Preciosas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PH Perisur ya tiene los productos de VV a la venta pero no probadores. Si hay algo sobre lo que estén absolutamente segurísimas, ya pueden apartarlo con Lulú. Digan que van de mi parte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feliz fin de semana y felices compritas!!


----------



## makeupholism (Oct 1, 2010)

¿Y qué te compraste?


----------



## bgajon (Oct 2, 2010)

Si qué te compraste? Yo hoy tuve oportunidad de ir a Parque Delta con Nelly y sacó los mostradores. Jugué con todo y solo puedo decir que está hermosa la colección, que hay algo para [email protected] y que mi lista inicial se fue por la ventana porque quiero muchas cosas más.
Los esmaltes no tienen par y pienso que son las estrellas de VV. Los MES también son maravillosos y bueno... Ahora a esperar porque en Delta asta que sea el día del evento supuestamente tienen permitido vender las cosas. 
Uds. que se van a comprar?


----------



## Purple (Oct 3, 2010)

Yo solo me traje Innocence, Beware!, porque ya ven que soy un poco temerosa para los colores muy llamativos, que es lo bàsico en esta colecciòn, pero tienes mucha razòn con lo de los esmaltes, estan padrìsimos! Por ellos si regreso!


----------



## makeupholism (Oct 3, 2010)

Pues siguiendo el consejo de Eugenia, fui hoy a buscar la colección, me compré las 2 mineralize eyeshadows de Malefica, que están hermosas, pero honestamente no sé cuándo los voy a utilizar, porque definitivamente son para un look de noche, jajaja! Me compré sólo un nail polish, el Mean & Green... de lo demás me esperaré a que estén los probadores...


----------



## bgajon (Oct 7, 2010)

Qué se compraron chicas? A poco nadie más ha comprado de esta cole?


----------



## ZARA (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Qué se compraron chicas? A poco nadie más ha comprado de esta cole?_

 
Hoy hablé al counter y me dijeron q ya les llegó a aki a Qro. pero apenas la van a acomodar y hasta mañana la pueden sacar después de la 1 p.m. así q les hice mi apartado:
1 l/s Innocence beware
1 l/g el de Cruella
1 l/g Strange potion
las 3 sombras de Evil queen
Blush BOA
y quedé en probarme los polvos del Dr. y el espejito

ya veremos si me traigo lo q a simple vista me ha gustado en los swatches o si cambiamos o como siempre termino trayendo más cosas de lo q pensaba.


----------



## ZARA (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola chicas! Ayer fui al counter y con la noticia de q de todo lo q me habían apartado solo me traje:
Vainglorious eyeshadow
BOA blush
Innocence beware l/s
Devilishly stylish l/g

las otras 2 sombras de la reina q me habían gustado cuando las probé no me gustó la textura, el gloss del dr. tenía demasiado glitter q terminó en toda mi cara, el gloss de la reina se me hizo muy coral para mi piel y lo único q todavía estoy pensando es el BP de Cruella, xq a la hora de probarlo se veía un poco chalky. Ustdes q se compraron chicas'


----------



## bgajon (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola a todas! Qué tal el nuevo look de la página? Ayer por fin fue el evento de VV en Delta, yo me tuve que esperar hasta ayer para poder comprar mis cositas ya que a ese MAC no le permitieron sacar las cosas hasta el día del evento y yo le soy fiel a Nely porque ella siempre me habla cuando llegan las colecciones y me aparta lo que quiera.. El caso es que estuvo de LOCOS. La cola era bastante larga para pasar a la cita programada y para las 11:20 ya se había terminado la mayoría de los productos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Había muchos MA de otras tiendas para atender a la bola de locas que estábamos y ellos estaban disfrazados y maquillados de las villanas y el villano de la colec. Había dos edecarnes digo edecanes argentinos que te ayudaban a disfrazarte con la capa y corona de la Reina malvada y te tomaban tu foto. Te entregaban tu polaroid en un tipo booklet muy mono con las imágenes promocionales. Yo me salté olímpicamente dicha cola 1. porque Nely divina ya me había apartado mis cositas y 2. mi cita fue a las 11, jajaja. También me salté la foto ya casi me la tomaba pero al pensar quienes se habían puesto la capa o si a caso la habían lavado antes y la corona me dio ñañaras. En fin que salí con un buen de cosas. Me di cuenta que algunas otras que había apartado las compraba solo por adicta y la novedad de ser las villanas de Disney y pude dejar otro tanto de lo que llevaba. 
  	Total que me llevé:
  	BOA blush
  	My dark magic MES
  	Her alter image e/s
  	Vile violet e/s
  	Innocence beware l/s
  	Resort life lipegelée
  	Slick black gps
  	Push the edge pigmento 
  	Bad Fairy y Mean & Green emaltes
  	Como verán fui feliz como una lombriz de que AL FIN me pude comprar mis cositas. Ahora a babearlas un rato antes de usarlas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A uds. que les encantó de lo que se compraron?
  	Y a la mero hora no hubo reunión de la división specktra México. Paty y Eugenia ya no pudieron porque pues ya habían comprado sus cositas y porque la linda Eugenia tuvo una semana muy pesada y era justo que pudiera descansar con su maridín el sábado. Ni modo chicas nos tendremos que ver para cuando salga Tartan tale.
  	P.D. Oigan tenemos menos emoticones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eso no me encanta del nuevo layout. Espero que pronto pongan más.


----------



## Purple (Oct 17, 2010)

que mala onda que no se pudieron reunir, bueno en otra ocasion sera.
  	Esto del nuevo formato me tiene medio sacada de onda, no encuentro nada y con tan poquitos emoticons todavia no me puedo acostumbrar, jeje me hacen falta!
  	De VV yo solo compre Innocence Beware! pero no lo he usado todavia y ya hace como 20 dias que lo tengo! pero cuando me lo probe en la tienda me encanto,
  	Ya tenia Resort Life lip gelee, de alguna coleccion anterior, por eso no lo compre ademas de que casi no lo he usado, pero si esta muy padre.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 17, 2010)

Pues como ves yo me volví loca y eso que en verdad me medí en las cosas que compré. El lipgelée es de una de las colecciones que no llegaron a México este año y ya se me hizo siquiera tener este. Luego el pigmento se me pasó comprarlo cuando salió y ya está fuera de mi wish list. Yo espero animarme a estrenar pronto las cosas que compré pero conociéndome seguro va a pasar un rato antes de que me anime. Jajaja!
  	De la reunión que no fue si estoy tristona PERO de que organizamos vernos para la colección que siga porque es justo y necesario.
  	Yo también ando sacadona de onda con esta nuevo layout y los emoticons son über necesarios para expresar cosas, caray, repito espero que pronto solucionen esto.


----------



## RitaLewis (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola Chicas! soy nueva en el foro, estuvo de locos el sábado en Delta se acabó todo en un ratito, espero andar más por aca.


----------



## Purple (Oct 19, 2010)

Bienvenida!! Necesitamos revivir estos threads! y que mejor que con sangre nueva jajajajaja


----------



## bgajon (Oct 21, 2010)

Bienvenida! Estuvo de locura y media el sábado en Delta. Qué te compraste?


----------



## Likeaprincess (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola chicas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Yo también soy nueva en este foro!!! soy una mac fan jajaja y gracias a ustedes me enteré y  fuí al evento en Delta!!! jajajaja si estuvo de locos!!! afortunadamente mi hermana y yo llegamos tempra y alcanzamos casi todo lo que queríamos pero si nos quedamos con la ganas de uno de los barnices porque volaron!!! pero en verdad chicas si no hubiera sido por ustedes me habría quedado sin nada d esta colección xq cuando fui a preguntar a las tiendas, bueno ya no había nada de nada!!! Mil mil mil gracias!!!

  	Espero verlas seguido por aquí ya con la tartan tale collection!!!!

  	Saluditoooosss!!!


----------



## bgajon (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola likeaprincess!! Que gusto que este thread te haya ayudado y que bueno que tuviste oportunidad de comprar casi todo lo que querían. Qué esmalte te faltó? Lo mejor es hacerte clienta frecuente de una MA y quedar con ella de que te hable en cuanto salgan las nuevas colecciones. También sirve mucho hablar con tiempo para averiguar fechas exactas. Bienvenida y espero que platiquemos muy seguido.


----------



## Purple (Oct 22, 2010)

Likeaprincess said:


> Hola chicas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Bienvenida!! Que gusto que mas chicas de Mexico se estén animando a entrar en esto!!
  	La que anda desaparecida es Eugenia, tal vez no le gustó el nuevo formato de Specktra! jeje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donde andas Eugenia??!! se te extraña!


----------



## Likeaprincess (Oct 27, 2010)

Holaaaa!!! Muchas gracias por la bienvenida!!!!... Pues el esmalte que me falló fue el formidable,  pero en Cancún la colección sale hasta el día 30 de octubre y como allá vive mi prima pues se lo encargué a ella!!!.... Sí definitivo me voy a hacer cliente frecuente xq en verdad que se me pasan la cosas!!! ahorita si voy a estar bien al pendiente de la Tartan Collection xq ya ví que cositas son las que quiero jajajaja!!! Ustedes ya comenzaron con la lista? jejejjeje.

  	Bueno chicas espero verlas por aquí pronto y de nuevo gracias por la bienvenida!! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ahhh por cierto mi nombre es Edna.

  	Saluditos a todas!!!


----------

